# Model D (updated)



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

Model D *(Mk II) - Imgur

Here's an updated description.

LIE 

Main: Te- Ni+ Fe- Si+ // Ne+ Ti- Se+ Fi- 
Secondary: Ti+ Se- Fi+ Ne- // Si- Te+ Ni- Fe+

ILI 

Main: Ni+ Te- Si+ Fe- // Ti- Ne+ Fi- Se+ 
Secondary: Ne- Fi+ Se- Ti+ // Fe+ Ni- Te+ Si-


Introverts' and Extroverts' Brains Really Are Different, According to Science - Introvert, Dear

_"Everyone’s nervous system has two sides — the sympathetic side, which triggers the “fight, fright, or flight” response, and the parasympathetic side, which is responsible for “rest and digest” mode. Think of the sympathetic side as hitting the gas pedal and the parasympathetic side as slamming on the brakes. When your sympathetic system is activated, your body gears up for action. Adrenaline is released, glucose energizes muscles, and oxygen increases. Areas of your brain that control thinking are turned off, although dopamine increases alertness in the back of your brain. But when you use the parasympathetic side, your muscles relax, energy is stored, and food is metabolized. Acetylcholine increases blood flow and alertness in the front of your brain. *Of course, extroverts and* *introverts use both sides at different times.* But which side do we introverts prefer? You’ve probably already guessed: according to Dr. Laney, the parasympathetic side, which slows us down and calms us."
_
*This is why we need two systems of functions (like Model D); one system with a dominant extroverted function and another system with a dominant introverted function.
*
Also, a person cannot get energy from within _and_ from other people, so there are no real ambiverts. Hence, my subtype system had to be modified. Let's use 9 subtypes instead: DM, DN, DS, NM, NN, NS, HM, HN, HS

_Gulenko: D-personality is obsessed with a difficult goal, which is constantly “itching” in his brain, haunting him. Drawn by strong desire, he tries to reach his goal once, twice. He cannot. But his hand does not descend. On the contrary, he desires it even more greatly. In him is that which is sometimes called the “fighting spirit”, occasionally “playing hardball”._

D - The dominant subtype is very focused on his (or her) strong functions. 
N - Normal subtype 
H - The humble subtype is moderately focused on his strong functions. He is sometimes a bit neurotic.

S - This subtype uses his secondary functions more than the normal subtype (perhaps as much as 30% of the time). 
N - Normal subtype 
M - This subtype uses his secondary functions less than the normal subtype (perhaps as little as 10% of the time).


Why is ILI's Ti- (and Fe+) the 5th function? Because it is obvious that ILI's Ti- is an accepting function. It is also very likely that Se+, Fi-, Te+ and Si- are the most unconscious functions (Id), since ILI often neglects social relations, health and material wealth. This order of the functions is also logical: Ni+ Te- Si+ Fe- // Ti- Ne+ Fi- Se+ ... For example, Fe- is the least conscious function, so Ti- is the least unconscious function. And all introverted functions are accepting functions in ILI's main system.

Model D


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

This is why I think Model D is accurate.

All types have two egos according to this model, so LIE has TeNi _and_ TiSe. But most of the time the LIE does not look like an LSI. Instead, he or she uses TiSe to support TeNi. Te- is about imaginary organizations (in its broadest sense). For example, an LIE sees organizational improvements at a workplace. If the LIE wants to specify or concretize these ideas, he or she needs to apply some kind of logical structure. That is Ti+ (... it doesn't matter if it is in his or her head or on paper). And it is not Ti- since that's an imaginary logical structure. So drawing a new flowchart involves Ti+.

LII has these egos: TiNe and TeSi. An LII sees new logical structures. If the LII wants to simplify or modify these structures, he or she needs Te+ (and Si-). For example, a mathematical object is Ti- and any calculations that follow from it is Te+.

ILI has these egos: NiTe and NeFi. An ILI sees new scenarios (and patterns). The problem is that animate objects are unpredictable. So if the ILI wants to specify the scenarios, he or she needs to consider potential reactions from people, animals etc. That is Ne-.


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

A conscious NiFe or FeNi does not complement ILI's NiTe. NiFe visualizes a different scenario and FeNi focuses on emotional presentations, which don't affect NiTe directly. NiTe is affected by (potential) words and action.


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

Here are five important changes and clarifications:

1. There are no valued functions. Duality is still relevant though, but only between (sexual) partners. It is based on mutual helplessness instead.

2. The unconscious functions run in parallel with the conscious functions. So ILI's Ni and Ti work simultaneously ... and so do Te and Ne, Si and Fi etc.

3. There are probably only two basic levels of strong/weak functions. So ILI's Ni and Te are equally strong. But 1D, 2D, 3D and 4D could be relevant in subtypes.

4. 'Plus' functions are about analysis. They deal with "how", "what", "who" and "where" questions. 'Minus' functions are about synthesis. They deal with "why" questions. This is yet another reason why we need 16 functions.

https://www.youtube.com /watch?v=DwVyvOzxDno

5. ILI's strong functions are Ni+, Te-, Ti-, Ne+ and Ne-, Fi+, Fe+, Ni- ... stronger = more sophisticated (they process more information).


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

6. 'Plus' / 'minus' is a consequence of the blocking of functions.

7. One needs high-dimensional sensing in order to process high-dimensional (concrete) logic. For example, Se- (weak) -> Ti+ (strong) is not possible.

8. All mental functions are equally conscious, and all vital functions are equally unconscious.

9. ILI's SiFe is not just about people and social relationships. It supports NiTe as well. ILI's intense study of certain subjects/facts is dependent on Si+ (...Fe- evaluates if it is good or bad behavior/action). The same thing applies to NeFi. This is why Model D mk3 makes sense. Te- speculates about something (i.e. induction and abduction... Te+ is about deduction). If the ILI is confident then the information is confirmed by Si+. If he (or she) isn't confident then the information goes to Ne-, which sees alternative conclusions.


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

*Why are there mental and vital functions? Because two functions must process information simultaneously. You cannot observe structural differences (Ti: longer, bigger, more...) without being somewhat aware of the object (Si or Ni). 

*Here's an updated description of Model D.*

*Model D*

*https://imgur.com/ZMJ3J6x


----------

